# exporting from .ai file to .dxf and .dwg issue



## darrenpryce (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, I have cs3 illustrator running on osx 10.5.8 most times i export from .ai to .dwg or .dxf my computer crashes , any suggestions? Thanks darren.:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is all your software up to date? How much RAM do you have installed? How much free hard drive space?


----------



## darrenpryce (Mar 29, 2011)

I have cs3 illustrator thats all i know do I need cs5?, I have 2gb 800MHz of Ram on a 2.66 GHz intel core mac version10.5.8
I also gace have 2GB of space on the hard drive.thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try freeing up as much hard drive space as you can and try it again.


----------

